# Colombia River Gorge Campgrounds



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

Need some advice for a central place to see all that the Colombia River Gorge area has to offer. I will be here for about 4 nights and would prefer full hookups but not a necessity. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the Oregon State Parks list of parks in the area, click here

The three that will serve you the best are either Memaloose SP, Viento SP and Ainsworth SP all are currently closed until Mid-March.

Memaloose is pretty close the the freeway and you do get some freeway noise, its not horrible but you do notice it if you are in sites close to the freeway. I think my personal preference would be Ainsworth if you are looking for full hookup sites, Viento only has power/water.

If you want to head East more you have the Maryhill SP in Washington.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some advice for a central place to see all that the Colombia River Gorge area has to offer. I will be here for about 4 nights and would prefer full hookups but not a necessity. Thanks in advance for your advice.


Where are you headed after the 4 nights? Reason I ask, is we might be able to find you something more suited to what you want to do in the Gorge and then possibly find you something on the way out.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Just a funny story about camping on the Columbia River in central WA. Years ago, we drove through with a tent camper and had carefully planned our stop for 3 hours east of Seattle. When we pulled up, we thought we were the luckiest to find it was not very full, in fact, pretty empty of campers. We happily swam at the beach (let the kids get their energies out), made dinner and got ready for bed. However, we noticed it was extremely windy. Well, by nightfall, the winds were as strong as mini tornados. My husband desperately tied ropes from our roof to stabilize it-- we were afraid the canvas would catch like sails and we'd blow into the river in the middle of the night. And it was SO LOUD, we didn't get one wink of sleep. By morning, we gladly untied our anchor ropes and got the heck out of there -- sleep or no sleep!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah... The Gorge can get a little breezy at times.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Yeah... The Gorge can get a little breezy at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think? Remember our Rally a year ago? WOW...that wind came up sooo fast.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yeah... The Gorge can get a little breezy at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think? Remember our Rally a year ago? WOW...that wind came up sooo fast.
[/quote]

Too much chili and beans while sittin' around the campfire ???









Sorry, couldn't help it. Sometimes I'm an impulse poster.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Sorry, couldn't help it. Sometimes I'm an impulse poster.


Not me...I think my posts over and over and over before posting........ya whatever.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Here is the Oregon State Parks list of parks in the area, click here
> 
> The three that will serve you the best are either Memaloose SP, Viento SP and Ainsworth SP all are currently closed until Mid-March.
> 
> ...


After the Gorge I plan to drive through Yakima on to Mt. Rainier and them Seattle and the lastly the Olympic Mountain Range. I was giving this route by Y-Guy. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you're not in a rush, you can head up towards Mt. St. Helens. There are a lot of great camping site up there and then you can pop out on 1-5, after a nice drive connected by 3 great lakes.


----------

